
New Brain-Machine Interface Reactivates Monkey's Paralyzed Muscles - tortilla
http://spectrum.ieee.org/oct08/6908
======
tdonia
a wealth of opportunity tempered with some non-trivial danger: we're one step
closer to Digital Rights Management that works end to end. does your brain
Play4Sure? until i ingested the latest wetware service pack, i could only
sense FairPlay compatible media.

